# Vitamin Dosage?



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

So, in my last thread I mentioned that my vet emphasized that I need to supplement Gabe's food with vitamins if I am going to continue to feed raw.

I have been doing so, but I would love to hear from some more seasoned raw feeders about the daily dosages that he is getting.

Gabe will be 11 weeks on Friday, and he weighs 22lbs.

His average daily doses of vitamins are:

Iron 2.75	mg
Manganese	.25	mg
Zinc 3	mg
Iodine	132	mcg
Vitamin E	63.25	IU
Taurine	293	mg

I know that I need to increase his dosage as he gets bigger, but that is how I started him out. Is it time to increase?

He also gets Cosequin as a preventative measure.

I WANT to start him on fish oil eventually, but was told that I shouldn't start that until he is 6 months.

Anyone have some good vitamin advice for me?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I was told to do the fish oil at 8 weeks. Why 6 months?


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Vitamins should come from natural sources but supplements are fine too. Natural like in organ meat. Liver, kidney, tripe etc
Byw can you feed pancreas?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Kev said:


> Vitamins should come from natural sources but supplements are fine too. Natural like in organ meat. Liver, kidney, tripe etc
> Byw can you feed pancreas?


He does get organ meat. He gets liver daily, and right now, I'm alternating the other half of his organ meat between tripe and kidney.

I don't have access to pancreas right now.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry. I meant is it possible for dogs to eat pancreas


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I was told to do the fish oil at 8 weeks. Why 6 months?


I really don't know. I was just told that the oil was too rich for him until he was a little older.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> I really don't know. I was just told that the oil was too rich for him until he was a little older.


Give him evening primrose, hemp , or sunflower oil.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I was told fish oil right away; we have had no issues. Grizzly has a puppy calculation but at 10 months he is getting the full adult dose.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here are the supplements I've been adding for Panzer (who is almost 5 months):

Fish oil
Vitamin C
Vitamin E
Probiotics
Digestive Enzymes
Apple Cider Vinegar

I also use Honest Kitchen Preference added to his meals which provide some suppliments including Kelp and Alfalfa.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Anitsisqua said:


> So, in my last thread I mentioned that my vet emphasized that I need to supplement Gabe's food with vitamins if I am going to continue to feed raw.


If you are feeding a good variety of protein sources there is no need to add vitamins.

I have raised 6 dogs either from birth or front 8 weeks of age on raw and I never gave vitamins.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've not given vitamins to young pups either, but at 4 months start the oils/E, C and a B complex every few days. When my pup had a bout of Pano I upped the C as it reduces inflammation. 
I try to stay with natural whole food sources for the vitamins and then adjust according to what I'm feeding.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> If you are feeding a good variety of protein sources there is no need to add vitamins.


Well, he gets either beef or turkey at night (ground) mixed with beef liver and beef heart (sometimes chicken heart), beef kidney, beef tongue, and green tripe, and sometimes egg . Breakfasts consist of one or more of the following: Chicken (Most common. Whole, Backs, and Feet), Turkey Necks, Pig Tails, Duck Frame, Mackerel, and Lamb (Pretty rare). I'm about to add venison and other hog parts to that list (I found a few hunter buddies ).

I heard somewhere that they need at least 3 different protein sources a week, and he is certainly getting that. His diet is a little weighted toward chicken and beef, since those are the most easily acquired, but I think I'm getting him sufficient variety?


----------

